# Miscarriage



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunately our scan revealed I have had a missed miscarriage  

Wanted to say thanks for all the support and good luck to everybody going forward    

Dahlia x


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

oh dahlia,

i didnt want to read and run,but just wanted to send you a big     at this horrible time,take care of yourself  

love janine xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

oh Dalihia i so didnt want to read this...my heart breaks for u and dh    
nothing i can say to u will make it any easier,u take ure time and look after ureself and dh,i will be thinking and     for u both
again i am so so sorry


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dahlia I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Dahlia,

Im so very sorry to hear that, yourself and your dh are in my thoughts and prayers today xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Dahlia

I am so so sorry


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Dahlia
Im so sorry, you and DH are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crazykates DH (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Dahlia hun so very sorry to read this  

your and dh are in our thoughts and prayers   


Karl & Kate




** posted by kate not dh in case you were wondering!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

and       to you and your DH.  I'm close to   here.


----------



## fabulous (Jun 1, 2008)

dahlia so very sorry to hear about yr sad loss, u and dh are in my   ..i sent u a pm last nite not realising u had posted this, just wanted to know how u were..loads of     for u..take care..x


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Dahlia

Just popped on here to see if any PM's as no longer on thread - I'm so so sorry.  Will send you a PM.  As I've just had a m m/c too maybe I can help a wee bit

Sharon
xxx


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

DAHLIAim so sorry for you      i'll keep you in my prayers  SHEM xx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Dahlia

I'm really sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  

Fiona


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Dahlia,

I am so sorry to hear your news.



Tedette


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Dahlia

Really sorry to hear your news  

Sue xox


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Dahlia, 

I have just seen this    so very sorry,  you're in my prayers     

Louise


----------



## EmerG (Feb 18, 2008)

Dahlia, 

I've just seen this thread, I am so so sorry to hear what has happened, I'll keep you and your DH in my prayers

Emer


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

So sorry Dahlia


----------



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't even begin to imagine your pain   for you and DH

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks so much everyone for your lovely messages and pms  

Dahlia x


----------



## ritad (Oct 22, 2007)

Dahlia,

Really sorry to hear your news.

Take care.

Ritad


----------



## Annie70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dahlia - I'm only seeing this now. I'm gutted for you. You poor pet - nobody deserves this.   

Take it easy on yourself the next wee while and I really hope that, for what it's worth, you get some answers. 



Annie


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

dahlia i am so sorry to hear your news pet i am saying a wee special prayer for you and dh take care xoxo


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks again  

Dahlia x


----------

